# Paying by credit card - ID needed



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Overnight, various shops and bars in the Lake Garda area have signs on display stating that ID must be produced when paying by card.

Not sure why it has suddently happened, but I became aware of it in a clothes shop. I shopped there a couple of weeks ago and paid by card. Today, however, they asked for ID. They agreed to put the card payment through as the sales lady remembered Oscar! 

I will report back in a few days when I find how wide spread this ID situation is. 

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Overnight, various shops and bars in the Lake Garda area have signs on display stating that ID must be produced when paying by card.
> Russell


Thanks for pointing this out Russell. Are the cards chip and pin type ? Presumably a passport would do ?

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Interesting one this.

I've recently purchased some goods worth well over £1000 and paid over the phone by debit card, the sale went through without a hitch or any security questions whatsoever apart from quoting the number on the back of the card.


Again, I recently bought just a few quids worth of euro's from the post office by debit card and although not a problem I was surprised when they insisted on additional ID (driving licence) before the C&Pin transaction, apparently its now standard procedure when purchasing currency with a card.

We also completed the purchase of our motorhome last year, paying what amounted to many thousands of pounds by debit card and no physical ID check was carried out, just a quick security question over the phone and bang, the money was transferred.

In France, we have occasionaly, but not always been asked to produce our passports when paying after making large purchases at Supermarkets.

There seems to be no precise procedure here, in shops it probably depends on whether the assistant can be bothered to check or not. 
I'd never have a problem with producing extra ID, especially when its my money that is involved :wink: 



pete


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

quote Grizzly_ Presumably a passport would do ? _

Or a memorable 'four legged friend'


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Not sure which of the many threads you mean - but try here for general info on ACSI
http://uk.campingcard.com/
Easiest way to get one is from vicarious books - there is usually an advert for them across the top of these pages.

8)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hello

We got ours from vicarious books at the Shepton show along with other publications. They were offering their books cheaper than on line with no pp.

Had a good discount as well.

http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/shows.htm will show you which shows they will be attending in 2007.

Motorhomer


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

asking for a photo ID when paying with credit card (not debit card) is already common practice for some years in Sweden. 

In 2004 a petrol station clerk told me that this was because they had faced a steep increase in fraud with illegitimate (read: stolen) credit cards. Obviously the credit card companies hold their contract partners liable if they are too sloppy in verifying the identity of the card bearer.

Some German banks have already started to print photos on their newly issued cards.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*ID*

Hi

I have just asked at the petrol station and he says he is not bothered because he knows me, but a passport, driving licence etc with a photo on will do.

I tried to ask why "all of a sudden" but got lost in the language!

Russell


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I had a credit card over 10 years ago which introduced a photo on the back. I thought it was brilliant but other Banks pooh poohed the idea and the bank was taken over by a bigger one which was not interested  

However it was not very effective in those days since I grew beards now and then and nobody ever queried my picture :!: ...and I think that was a card which I had stolen off the beach in Lanzarotte and was used numerously afterwards by the thief weeks after the end of our holiday. That was the holiday with an interesting morning spent at a police station :!: 

Paul


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Supermarkets*

Just back from Spain, and found the supermarkets all asked for ID, either passport, drivers licence or, in my case, pensioners bus pass was accepted. :wink:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Just back from NZ, strangely enough they are very lax. I used the credit card a lot and where their machines couldn't handle chip and pin we were invariably handed the card back before I had signed. and no one noticed the card belong to Mrs S Thomas. Ok its the wife. she's the one with all the money.
Cheers Sid


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

This was common practice in Spain when we went for our first winter away. However in Spain its common of the ex pats to get a photo copy of their Passport photo page which is condensed into a credit card size ID. 

This is done in certain copying shops that have the facility, it is also laminated and only cost us a couple of euros I think. Certainly easier to carry around and saves passport getting lost and shops etc accept this as proof of ID. It was even accepted by the police when we went over the border to France on our return. A few km over the boarder at the first village out stepped a policeman.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Credit cards*

Hi

Incidentally, I do not sign credit or debit cards. On the back, I simply write "ask for ID" - not sure of the legality of this though, and furthermore not a lot of good in a foreign land!

Russell


----------

